# Swop to RB25DET



## NENNESTAM (Apr 14, 2010)

hello guys!

You must excuse me for my bad English doing the best I can xD

I have a S14a -98 which I intend to put in an RB25DET to. 

My question is what I need for the parts except the engine and gearbox
Im from Sweden and to find parts i no prob.

all answers appreciated


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

your gonna need wiring harness, ecu, fuel lines, all that stuff... you might need a new drive shaft, front suspension will need to be adjusted as the rb25 is gonna be heavier than an sr20 or ka24... you will prolly have to cut into your firewall as well... lots of work to do...

i suggest finding someone who has done this already and look at what there build needed... might not be on this site so you might have to do some digging around the net


----------



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

I've done the swap, and you need custom motor and tranny mounts, custom bracket to mount the throttle cable, custom driveshaft, downpipe, and a wiring harness. if you can get a front clip and do the transplant side by side with your 240 it'll be pretty easy, and you can find the mounts on the internet. I used McKenny Motorsports swap kit. Just remember nothing is plug and play, and I'm still having problems with finding a MAF to work right, and getting the vacuum lines in a good spot.


----------

